# Loop in America



## loopytheone (Mar 15, 2017)

So, from the 17th - 25th of May this year, I'm going to be going to America for the first time. Going to Chicago to meet up with the boyfriend/go to the anime convention there. 

Any advice on travelling/visiting america, anyone? 

Also, if any of you are local and would like to catch up with me in person, here's your chance. =3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 15, 2017)

Noooo come to Canada!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2017)

Going to Chicago for my first time this year too- but not until the third week of June. 
Shame- would have been nice to meet you there!

I'm going to check out the planetarium while I'm there and a zoo or two. Definitely want to find out what all the hub bub is about the food


----------



## lille (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm guessing you'll be flying into O'Haire. It's is super crazy long and for some reason my flights there are always delayed or have a long layover. That is all the info I have regarding Chicago.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 16, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Going to Chicago for my first time this year too- but not until the third week of June.
> Shame- would have been nice to meet you there!
> 
> I'm going to check out the planetarium while I'm there and a zoo or two. Definitely want to find out what all the hub bub is about the food



Hahaha, oh wow, we are gonna miss each other by a couple of weeks, that's some irony! We will totally have to share our adventures afterwards! 



lille said:


> I'm guessing you'll be flying into O'Haire. It's is super crazy long and for some reason my flights there are always delayed or have a long layover. That is all the info I have regarding Chicago.



I am indeed! I've got a couple of layovers on the way there. It's not ideal, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2017)

For travel: 

- Slipper socks to wear on the plane (so nice not to be in shoes for hours on end, especially as feet tend to swell on flights), 

- in your carry-on have a flannel and soap you like on your face as well as a change of underwear, can make a layover a somewhat refreshing experience. 

- Tomato juice and water will help keep you hydrated. 

- Be thankful you aren't bigger!

For the US: 

- You may not be much of a shopper, but try to go visit a Torrid or Lane Bryant, and buy some things you wouldn't see back home.
- Don't forget that all beverage sizes will be one or two steps larger than what you are used to. I've seen places in the US where a 'small' coffee was about 330ml! Order down a size, or don't drink it all (unless you want to, of course).

- Whenever you can eat vegetables, do so -- they can be a challenge when travelling in general, and cheaper restaurants tend not to emphasize them.

- If you are a tea drinker, make sure you are getting hot tea (iced tea being more common in parts of the US -- generally they will ask, but if you aren't expecting the question and they aren't used to the accent, it can be hard to figure out what they are asking at first)

- (You already know this one from Hyde Park) Avoid politics! If directly asked, probably safest to say "I avoid politics."

- Depending where you are in the US, pedestrians can be quite rare, and drivers not really paying attention for them. Not an issue in the core of bigger cities, but there are suburbs with no sidewalks for instance.

- (I'm sure you know this, but to be complete) Figure out what you need for charging any electronics that you are bringing. I think you visited Canada once, some years back? Same plugs and voltages and all of that as the US, so you may already be equipped.

- And finally don't forget: on average Americans are among the kindest, most generous, sweetest people you'll ever meet. Don't get too freaked out if someone goes way beyond the expected to be helpful. They really probably are just that nice, and not actually a serial killer (despite what American TV might have you believe, lol). They may not be polite by UK standards, but you may find them far warmer at the same time.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 21, 2017)

Tad said:


> For travel:
> 
> - Slipper socks to wear on the plane (so nice not to be in shoes for hours on end, especially as feet tend to swell on flights),
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you for all the advice! I admit, I'm kinda nervous about the whole thing as I've never been to america before. It's scary! 

I never thought about tea, though I guess I could do the old fashioned british thing and take tea bags with me and make them in the hotel. I'm gonna assume that hotels in america don't come with complimentary tea. 

...that is utterly bizarre to me, that there are suburbs without pavements. I walk pretty much everywhere. Though as I'm staying in Chicago it shouldn't be too much of an issue, I don't think. Besides which, I've got my other half to use as a meat shield if necessary! 

I honestly never even thought of finding chargers. I don't remember where my adapter plug that I used in canada ended up, I will have to try and find it. Thank you for reminding me! 

Heh, I admit, I was surprised when I went to canada how friendly everyone was. Over here, the natural reaction to friendliness/being approached is to be wary and back off, as they are usually trying to sell you something, but it seems much more common in other places. It's honestly kinda scary to me because a big part of my ability to cope with being in public comes from the knowledge that nobody will try and interact with me, at least over here. But I'm sure I will manage fine!


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2017)

If you are downtown in a city, generally people are far too busy to bother you by being nice. But ... if you thought Canadians were friendly, well, I find Americans more generally friendly than people around here, so  (the one time I got my hair cut in California I talked with the barber more than I had in the previous ten years of hair cuts back home (and with how little hair I have, it doesn't take long to get it cut!) He wanted to know where I was from, what I was doing there, how I liked it, and so on. Just to be friendly. It felt weird, but he was just nice.)


----------



## Tracii (Mar 21, 2017)

Chicago is a great place to visit but stay clear of Cicero area if you can.
I used to go on business trips to Chicago several times of year and Cicero was the only area that I didn't like being in.
Its a huge city and plenty of things to do.
The Museum of natural history was very cool.


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 23, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I'm gonna assume that hotels in america don't come with complimentary tea.



No complimentary kettle either... electric kettles not really a thing.

Make sure you put your ESTA application in as soon as you have your tickets confirmed.

DO look up things you want to see in Chicago, the museums are amazing. And you can buy a single pass for all the big touristy things for a discount.
Also visit some 'new deal' era civic buildings.. they have amazing architecture, artwork and murals.

You can drive serious distances in a few hours too, so if there are things in Illinois or even Wisconsin(House on the Rock!, Bronze Fonz, that guy who puts Trucks up trees ), Michigan, Indiana or Iowa(Mississippi River Museum in Dubuque!) you think you might like to see, budget for a road trip and an overnight stop. State Parks are always worth visiting too.

Also... pack along some antihistamines that agree with you, even if you don't usually suffer from hayfever, strange pollens can get you.

Your standard issue visa debit card should work almost everywhere, but you may have to run it as a 'credit' transaction. and you can withdraw cash from a machine. 'chip and pin' is a thing in the US now... but your card might not authorise that way... if in doubt, try running it as a credit transaction.

Tell your bank that you are going overseas, tell them to flag your account accordingly. DESPITE THIS... your card may be blocked anyway. If you are lucky, they will call you (make sure your bank has your mobile number and that you have international roaming turned on) before you have an embarrassing encounter at checkout. *Don't Panic*. Usually you just have to call the number on the back of the card identify yourself and confirm your last three transactions to get it sorted.

For shopping... re.TAD .. visit the mall in Schaumburg(?) everything is there... then have your BF take you to a Sybaris Suite  to rest your feets.

ETA... Enjoy your time together, LDR's are not easy.. so make memories


----------



## Tad (Mar 23, 2017)

Crumbling's point about banks reminded me of another one. An increasing number of web sites monitor where you are logging in from, and make you jump through some extra hoops if you suddenly log in from a strange place. So make sure that you are current on whatever your back-up items are (as in: if it texts your mobile as a security check, make sure it is the number you will be using. If it uses security questions, make sure you know the answers you gave if they are not completely obvious, etc).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 23, 2017)

And if you can, get health/life insurance for the trip - no real free heathcare in the Us, just in case you get hurt!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 23, 2017)

Crumbling said:


> No complimentary kettle either... electric kettles not really a thing.
> 
> Make sure you put your ESTA application in as soon as you have your tickets confirmed.
> 
> ...



Oh... I completely forgot about electric kettles not being common in america. o_o They are a staple household item over here, even more so than a microwave, so it seems so strange to me.

I got authorisation from the ESTA thingy already. Do I need to do anything else it order to enter under the Visa Waiver Program? There doesn't seem to be any separate forms to fill in for that or anything? At least, not that I can find. Is it automatic when you complete the ESTA? 

I don't have access to a car or anything so no roadtrips, I'm afraid. I do have a local tour guide though!  State parks do sound awesome, america is such a huge place I never really know where to begin!

I hadn't even thought of the antihistamines, that's a really good point. I get hayfever anyway, so I think antihistamines along with travel sickness medicine is important for me. 

I never thought about debit cards either. I'm taking a fair amount in cash with me, but telling the bank about my trip might be a good idea in case I run out of money. Or I can make my boyfriend pay for it, that's what he's there for, right? =p

That sybaris place looks amazing! =D And thank you so much for all the good advice! =D



Tad said:


> Crumbling's point about banks reminded me of another one. An increasing number of web sites monitor where you are logging in from, and make you jump through some extra hoops if you suddenly log in from a strange place. So make sure that you are current on whatever your back-up items are (as in: if it texts your mobile as a security check, make sure it is the number you will be using. If it uses security questions, make sure you know the answers you gave if they are not completely obvious, etc).



Ah, I hadn't thought of that either! I tend not to have my mobile linked up to websites at all but I should probably prepare myself for that too.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> And if you can, get health/life insurance for the trip - no real free heathcare in the Us, just in case you get hurt!



I have travel insurance, which includes health insurance as a part of it. =) £30 for 8 days, and it also includes compensation if any of the flights are cancelled or anything. My mother wouldn't stop nagging me about it until I took her a physical, printed copy of my travel insurance confirmation and now she is keeping that!


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 23, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Do I need to do anything else it order to enter under the Visa Waiver Program? There doesn't seem to be any separate forms to fill in for that or anything? At least, not that I can find. Is it automatic when you complete the ESTA?



They'll give you a short form to fill out on the plane (put a pen in your carryon)
asking you if you're a communist or other kind of enemy of the American peoples etc. They'll also take a photo and scan your fingerprints and ask a couple of questions at the immigration desk.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 23, 2017)

Crumbling said:


> They'll give you a short form to fill out on the plane (put a pen in your carryon)
> asking you if you're a communist or other kind of enemy of the American peoples etc. They'll also take a photo and scan your fingerprints and ask a couple of questions at the immigration desk.



Ah, okay, that all sounds manageable. Thank you for putting my mind at rest!


----------



## agouderia (Mar 24, 2017)

Tad said:


> An increasing number of web sites monitor where you are logging in from, and make you jump through some extra hoops if you suddenly log in from a strange place.


 
Don't tell me - the drama of my life. As someone who travels a lot and uses VPN, it's a nightmare.



Crumbling said:


> DO look up things you want to see in Chicago, the museums are amazing. And you can buy a single pass for all the big touristy things for a discount.
> Also visit some 'new deal' era civic buildings.. they have amazing architecture, artwork and murals.



Totally second this recommendation- they're too often overlooked in Chicago.



loopytheone said:


> I'm taking a fair amount in cash with me,



Do not do this!

2 reasons:

1. It's literally a waste of money. 
You get the worst rates on exchanging cash. Also - many banks these days don't even do it any more, so you might even have trouble finding a place.

2. It's the unsafest thing you can do. 
Should something happen - cash is always gone. With plastic money, you can have the cards blocked - and credit cards even have an automatic anti-fraud insurance.
If you don't have a credit card, get one - you really need it traveling. 

Like with the (meaningful) insurance you mentioned - it will cover everything by reimbursement, but you will have to pay upfront. Be it medical care, new plane tickets, etc. - it will be extremely complicated to get any of these things without a credit card.

Should your bank put up a fuss, get your mother to co-sign and vouch for you. (My mom still vouches for one of my credit cards which was the first one I ever had and insisted on getting for exactly those above named traveling purposes when I was 18.)

Have a great trip!


----------



## djudex (Mar 24, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Do not do this!
> 
> 2 reasons:
> 
> ...



Plus it can be confiscated without cause by border agents/TSA if they 'believe' it is drug or crime related.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 25, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Do not do this!
> 
> 2 reasons:
> 
> ...



Well I'll be taking my debit card with me as backup incase anything happens, but I really can't afford to use it if at all possible. I tend to spend less money if I have cash instead of just a card and I honestly can't afford to be spending what's in my bank account; my 'income' (disability benefit, basically) is being cut by a third this month and I need the money to pay my gas/electric/water bills. The cash I have is stuff that was given to me as gifts throughout the year so it was already set aside. 

As for actual credit cards (rather than debit cards) .... nope nope nope. Just no. I know they are very useful for some people but as somebody who lived in poverty growing up because of other people's recklessness with credit cards... I just can't.


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 27, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> The cash I have is stuff that was given to me as gifts throughout the year so it was already set aside.



I'd advise against carrying large amounts of cash too...
If you deposit the cash in your account (or open an entire other account) you can withdraw it in dollars from US ATMs as you need it. The exchange rates from your bank are usually no worse than from a bureau de change. And you're less likely to get stuck with lots of currency you'd have to change back.

A prepaid card is also an option... can't overspend on one of those.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 27, 2017)

Other peculiar Americanisms of which you should be aware:



The WC is referred to as a 'bathroom', even if there is no bath contained therein. In public places (retail, tourist places, etc), such facilities may be referred to as 'restrooms'. Toilet paper is politely referred to as 'bathroom tissue'. 

Carbonated soft drinks may be called soda, pop, or coke (even if it's not cola). There is no Bitter Lemon. 

Be prepared to hear religious-sounding phrases used as pleasantries ("bless you," "have a blessed day," or the like). 

'Fanny' refers to one's backside, not the part of anatomy referenced in the British Isles, so don't be freaked out to hear it used in public. 



I'm sure there are other examples, but these are the ones that commonly strike me. 


Enjoy your trip.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh, yeah: They think they won the War of 1812. 

Just nod and smile.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Oh, yeah: They think they won the War of 1812.
> 
> Just nod and smile.



Hey now, maybe we didn't gain any territory, but we kept what we had. For a nation that was barely in its thirties, that's a pretty big victory.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2017)

*nod*

*smile*


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 28, 2017)

*nods and smiles*

Am I doing this right, FreeThinker?


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Oh, yeah: They think they won the War of 1812.
> 
> Just nod and smile.



Aww so cute. Yep little brother, you Canucks sure won one. Honest you did.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 28, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Aww so cute. Yep little brother, you Canucks sure won one. Honest you did.



The USA set out to conquer Canada, and didn't pick up a single square mile of territory; I'd say the Canadians won.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 28, 2017)

Loopy, just remember, when going through Customs and Immigration, answer only the questions they ask, and make sure to look the agents in the eye, at least briefly; hard as that can be, if you avoid eye contact completely they get quite suspicious.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> *nods and smiles*
> 
> Am I doing this right, FreeThinker?



*nod*

Perfect. 

*smile*


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 28, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> The USA set out to conquer Canada, and didn't pick up a single square mile of territory; I'd say the Canadians won.



Totally. Just like Lord Stanley's cup always stays in Canada?

Yeah, I went there!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not sure anyone actually _wins_ a war; it's just that one side doesn't lose quite as badly as the other side.


----------



## Tad (Mar 29, 2017)

I doubt that Loopy, being English, would even have any real awareness of the war of 1812 -- I'd guess it got lost in that bit of bother that some corsican was creating on the continent. 

So Loopy, should you ever get caught in such a conversation, well you know the drill: smile and nod!

(and the tl;dr version of the war history: the war ran from 1812-1814, the Americans got the british to finally treat them more like a proper nation, but didn't get the remaining british colonies in North America (which eventually became Canada) to join the US (obstensibly the reason for starting the war). There was heroics and stupidity, brilliance and incompetence on both sides. Some regions really didn't care about the war at all. And as in most north american history, the first natives came off the worst -- they allied with the british, lost their strongest leader in battle, and afterwards had no hope of stopping the USA from expanding further westwards, while the british showed no long term gratitude for their support.)

Do note that many (most?) American schools teach little to no history or geography of anything other than the US. So you may get asked some odd questions or be told some questionable 'facts' about the UK. But I think you are already practicing the response to that -- *smile* *nod* is a key skill for travel anywhere, really


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 29, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> Loopy, just remember, when going through Customs and Immigration, answer only the questions they ask, and make sure to look the agents in the eye, at least briefly; hard as that can be, if you avoid eye contact completely they get quite suspicious.



...eye contact isn't something I'm generally capable of, being autistic. I can try though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2017)

If it helps, I see in your profile pic that you can look directly into a camera, so perhaps try to think of their eyes as a camera lens. 

Or maybe you could look at their eyes with the intention of just seeing what they look like. Eyes are interesting things, after all. 

Or do like I do on stage: Look above their eyes (although not at the back wall, as I do, but perhaps at their eyebrows or forehead). 

My apologies if I'm speaking out of turn. I realize I have no experience in being autistic and may be performing a visual self-examination of my lower intestinal tract. 

Do whatever makes you the least uncomfortable.



But you knew that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Other peculiar Americanisms of which you should be aware:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a blessed day....did you pick that up from your trip to Pigeon Forge? Don't forget Bless your Heart. That is a southern thang though I do believe. 

You were being serious about that bitter lemon thing, eh? Don't make me paddle your fanny...

I say toilet paper.

A shopping cart can be referred to as a buggy...though I think that may be another southern expression. Some of the people that I used to work with that migrated to the USA tripped out on that one. 

Oh and one thing I learned from yahoo chat rooms,Loop....don't use the slang expression used in England for cigarettes. That's a definite slur here...big no no.
Slang and references change region to region....just like the foods and how they taste can. Little countries within a big geography. 
Chicago is known for some foods...which I plan to try.


Interesting to see that Loop's travel plans started another argument in Soap Box

BTW, we won the whole damn continent...didn't you notice?  

Don't make me start singing patriotic songs Andrew...I'll start posting Youtube links just to show you Mister.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have a blessed day....did you pick that up from your trip to Pigeon Forge? Don't forget Bless your Heart. That is a southern thang though I do believe.
> 
> You were being serious about that bitter lemon thing, eh? Don't make me paddle your fanny...



Promises, promises... 

Bitter Lemon was a soft drink I encountered in the Netherlands last spring when I couldn't get ginger ale (which, Loopy, is _not_ the same as ginger beer ). Bitter Lemon perfectly describes the taste of that beverage. Very refreshing! 

The 'blessed day' comment came courtesy of a Sonic server in Alabama. 




> Interesting to see that Loop's travel plans started another argument in Soap Box
> 
> BTW, we won the whole damn continent...didn't you notice?
> 
> Don't make me start singing patriotic songs Andrew...I'll start posting Youtube links just to show you Mister.



I dare you. I don't think you're enough of a narcissist to post a video of yourself singing. I mean, who _does_ that?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> If it helps, I see in your profile pic that you can look directly into a camera, so perhaps try to think of their eyes as a camera lens.
> 
> Or maybe you could look at their eyes with the intention of just seeing what they look like. Eyes are interesting things, after all.
> 
> ...



Ah, looking above their eyes I can kinda do. I've had to do it before for job interviews, I usually kinda unfocus my eyes and tilt them in the general direction of the person's face. You'd have thought that would look weird, but apparently not as they all commented on how confident and friendly I seemed. Eyebrows is another one I've heard of as advice; apparently to the person you are talking to it looks the same as when you look into their eyes. 

You're not at all, I'm thankful for the advice. =)


----------



## agouderia (Mar 30, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Interesting to see that Loop's travel plans started another argument in Soap Box



The only today still relevant aspect of the War of 1812 is that is inspired the lyrics of the Star-Spangled Banner, the US national anthem.

If you remember and mention that Loopy, you'll be fine.

Also, I agree with GF - if you're going to Chicago, forget all the "blessed" & fancy talk stuff. I grew up in the region, language is pretty much "no frills" there.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 30, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A shopping cart can be referred to as a buggy...though I think that may be another southern expression. Some of the people that I used to work with that migrated to the USA tripped out on that one.
> 
> Oh and one thing I learned from yahoo chat rooms,Loop....don't use the slang expression used in England for cigarettes. That's a definite slur here...big no no.
> Slang and references change region to region....just like the foods and how they taste can. Little countries within a big geography.
> ...



Hahaha, a buggy over here is something you put a small child in to walk them around! 

And yes, I know not to use to word 'fags' around americans, even though it amuses me that the word has such a different meaning over there! I think that "Aunt Bessie's Best Faggots" would probably not be the best name for frozen meatballs over there! 

Didn't you know that I have the power to start arguments wherever I go?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey, wait! 

_I_ started that argument and I don't even have posting privileges there yet!

I have the power to start arguments in places I _havent been,_ just by nodding and smiling!

Not that that's the best case to put forward while awaiting moderator approval to post there, I suppose...


(I'll be good, Loop, I promise! :batting: )


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, wait!
> 
> _I_ started that argument and I don't even have posting privileges there yet!
> 
> ...



Yes, but it is my name mentioned in the title of the thread!  Therefore I get to take credit for the argument! 

It's okay, the power of pineapples compels me to allow you access!


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 30, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> ...eye contact isn't something I'm generally capable of, being autistic. I can try though.



I seemed to remember that from previous postings, which is why I mentioned it. It doesn't need to be for very long, or very much - perhaps, if you want to plan, do it when you are handing over your passport, or just after -look up, generally in the agent's direction, then you can look away freely. A 'laser stare' is no better than avoiding eye contact all together, but a brief glimpse, a looking up, will do. 

It just relieves their professional suspicions a little, so makes the passage easier.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 30, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Totally. Just like Lord Stanley's cup always stays in Canada?
> 
> Yeah, I went there!



We chose to share the Cup with y'all down south;

we chose NOT to share our country. 

Neighbours, friends, family, but not identical; that's Canada and the US in a nutshell.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 30, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, looking above their eyes I can kinda do. I've had to do it before for job interviews, I usually kinda unfocus my eyes and tilt them in the general direction of the person's face. You'd have thought that would look weird, but apparently not as they all commented on how confident and friendly I seemed. Eyebrows is another one I've heard of as advice; apparently to the person you are talking to it looks the same as when you look into their eyes.
> 
> You're not at all, I'm thankful for the advice. =)



Those both sound excellent! 

When I have to talk to a group, I'm often looking at eyebrows, or just generally in my audience's direction. They don't notice that I'm not seeing them!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Yes, but it is my name mentioned in the title of the thread!  Therefore I get to take credit for the argument!
> 
> It's okay, the power of pineapples compels me to allow you access!



Aw, you're so much sweeter than they* are. :wubu:






*Pineapples, that is.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 30, 2017)

Tad said:


> I doubt that Loopy, being English, would even have any real awareness of the war of 1812 -- I'd guess it got lost in that bit of bother that some corsican was creating on the continent.
> 
> So Loopy, should you ever get caught in such a conversation, well you know the drill: smile and nod!
> 
> ...



Officially, at least, the United States declared war mostly because the British were stealing our sailors to man their ships. Well, and because Britain was trying to tell us who we could trade with, while running arms to the Indian tribes in hopes we'd get killed off or driven back to the Empire.

You know, little things like that.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 30, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> We chose to share the Cup with y'all down south;
> 
> we chose NOT to share our country.
> 
> Neighbours, friends, family, but not identical; that's Canada and the US in a nutshell.



I know. I love Canada and most Canadians in general. At least all the ones I've interacted with over the years. But I do like jacking with those I like too so...


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 30, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Totally. Just like Lord Stanley's cup always stays in Canada?
> 
> Yeah, I went there!





fat hiker said:


> We chose to share the Cup with y'all down south;



Two countries one cup. They should make a movie about that.


----------



## Tad (Mar 30, 2017)

Loopy, I don’t know if you are much of a reader, nor what sort of thing you like to read, so 90% this won’t be of interest, but on the 10% … there is a book series of moder, urban, fantasy that goes by the name “The Dresden Files” which is set in Chicago, and makes quite a bit of use of Chicago (major events happen at big landmarks, various areas and neighborhoods are described, some of the geography and history of the city is explored), and which is a lot of fun for people who like books about things like wizard detectives (It starts off referencing a lot of the classic tropes from 20th century hard boiled detective stories, although it gradually drops those as it builds up its own mythology.) Any of the first ten novels in the series stand on their own reasonably well, but the later ones really need to be read in order to make much sense. 

If that sort of book isn’t your cup of tea, you might consider other books or movies or tv series set in Chicago, to give you a bit of a feel for the place, and to give you some places to see for reasons beyond the obvious (at least for me, it is kind of cool to visit places I’ve seen described in books)


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 30, 2017)

Atlas obscura often has cool or weird things in an area. 

http://www.atlasobscura.com/search?utf8=&#10003;&lat=41.8781136&lng=-87.62979819999998&q=&formatted_address=Chicago&source=desktop&nearby=false&mode=standard


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> The Dresden Files



I was tickled to see Sue at the Field museum.


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 31, 2017)

Stars and stones you all are a gaggle of nerds in this thread.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 31, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Stars and stones you all are a gaggle of nerds in this thread.



It's a thread with my name in the title, I don't know what else you were expecting.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 31, 2017)

Crumbling said:


> I was tickled to see Sue at the Field museum.



For those who appreciate more mature women, Sue is an attraction not to be missed! :smitten:


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 31, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For those who appreciate more mature women, Sue is an attraction not to be missed! :smitten:



Most folks on dims like a woman with more meat on her bones.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thought this might help explain some of those mysterious expressions that FreeThinker brought up..... 

View attachment bless her heart.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Apr 2, 2017)

While it is true that many Chicago suburbs have streets with no pavements, Chicago itself does have pavements on most of its streets. 

In much of Chicago, the best way to get around will be to use what everyone calls "The L" (elevated railway- though parts of it are actually tubes). The "L" is actually named the CTA, so look for CTA signs, not "L". Note that CTA also runs buses at street level. Most of these don't go to Chicago's attractions and you could easily get lost.

In the US, emergency calls are not 999 nor 112, It's 911.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 3, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> I know. I love Canada and most Canadians in general. At least all the ones I've interacted with over the years. But I do like jacking with those I like too so...



I took it as you intended it, then, Leo; note my mocking use of quasi-Southern (picked up when I worked a spell in Atlanta; I do know the difference between 'y'all' and 'all y'all').


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2017)

RabbitScorpion said:


> While it is true that many Chicago suburbs have streets with no pavements, Chicago itself does have pavements on most of its streets.
> 
> In much of Chicago, the best way to get around will be to use what everyone calls "The L" (elevated railway- though parts of it are actually tubes). The "L" is actually named the CTA, so look for CTA signs, not "L". Note that CTA also runs buses at street level. Most of these don't go to Chicago's attractions and you could easily get lost.
> 
> In the US, emergency calls are not 999 nor 112, It's 911.



So it's best to take the the "L" instead of the bus if you're a tourist?

Also:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPNK0VspQ0M[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 4, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Atlas obscura often has cool or weird things in an area.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/search?...ago&source=desktop&nearby=false&mode=standard



Thanks so much for posting this; I had never heard of it. So many cool things to see....


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 21, 2017)

As I sit eating in a restaurant in Florida, it occurs to me you should be aware of another American peculiarity. 

In the States, it's considered bad manners to eat from a fork in your left hand. When you're done cutting something (usually with knife in right hand and fork in left), you are expected to switch the fork to your right hand before taking a bite. 

Seriously, it's a thing here.


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2017)

I know they _do_ that -- but is it really bad manners to do otherwise, or just slightly odd? 

(I recall, growing up, being told that either American or British was acceptable in Canada, and I chose British as it seemed like a more efficient way of getting all the food into my mouth. Apparently my tendencies were already well set by childhood ...)


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 21, 2017)

My girlfriend's mum in South Tennessee looked at me funny when I didn't switch hands, but Southern Hospitality stopped her from saying anything. 

Apparently, you also shouldn't cut off more than one bite at a time. For all I know, that rule may apply elsewhere as well.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 21, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> As I sit eating in a restaurant in Florida, it occurs to me you should be aware of another American peculiarity.
> 
> In the States, it's considered bad manners to eat from a fork in your left hand. When you're done cutting something (usually with knife in right hand and fork in left), you are expected to switch the fork to your right hand before taking a bite.
> 
> Seriously, it's a thing here.



Whaaaaaaat. But... but... the left hand is the fork holding hand, the right hand shouldn't be involved with the fork at all... :sad:


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Whaaaaaaat. But... but... the left hand is the fork holding hand, the right hand shouldn't be involved with the fork at all... :sad:



and in that process you also have to put the knife down somewhere, which I often find to be a bit awkward (balancing it on the edge of the plate, only to have it slide into the mashed potatoes or something). I suppose it should slow down eating, which they tell us is a good thing ... but probably not a big selling point on this board


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 21, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Whaaaaaaat. But... but... the left hand is the fork holding hand, the right hand shouldn't be involved with the fork at all... :sad:




Crazy, Bo-Bazy. Lunacy of the highest order.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't know what odd people y'all have been around but I can assure you it is not rude or bad manners to eat with whatever hand you choose. I have travelled far and wide across this country and have never heard of such a thing. Truthfully no one gives a fat rat's ass how you eat as long as you're not snagging it from their plate.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 21, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know what odd people y'all have been around but I can assure you it is not rude or bad manners to eat with whatever hand you choose.



Or, in some cases, both hands. From what I've noticed, Americans seem to eat more things with their hands (e.g., fried chicken) than Europeans do. In some places, come to think of it, just about _everything_ except soup is a finger food.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> As I sit eating in a restaurant in Florida, it occurs to me you should be aware of another American peculiarity.
> 
> In the States, it's considered bad manners to eat from a fork in your left hand. When you're done cutting something (usually with knife in right hand and fork in left), you are expected to switch the fork to your right hand before taking a bite.
> 
> Seriously, it's a thing here.





FreeThinker said:


> My girlfriend's mum in South Tennessee looked at me funny when I didn't switch hands, but Southern Hospitality stopped her from saying anything.
> 
> Apparently, you also shouldn't cut off more than one bite at a time. For all I know, that rule may apply elsewhere as well.



Andrew, I don't know what in the world you're talking about. That's VERY old school Miss Manners etiquette school for girls type of stuff. Nothing the rest of the normal folks really notice or care about :blink:

Bless your Heart 



LeoGibson said:


> I don't know what odd people y'all have been around but I can assure you it is not rude or bad manners to eat with whatever hand you choose. I have travelled far and wide across this country and have never heard of such a thing. Truthfully no one gives a fat rat's ass how you eat as long as you're not snagging it from their plate.



This....don't reach to get someone else's food- that gives them free reign to stab you in the hand with their fork...and nobody will feel sorry for you


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Andrew, I don't know what in the world you're talking about. That's VERY old school Miss Manners etiquette school for girls type of stuff. Nothing the rest of the normal folks really notice or care about :blink:
> 
> Bless your Heart




I think I may have been told what. Did you just tell me what? Felt like a what-telling to me. What was told, and you were the one doing the telling. A telling of what was delivered by you to me. Well, I guess what can't tell itself, so someone had to tell me what...



...eh? 



As for 'Old School', let me paraphrase David Carradine's character, Bill (in Kill Bill, Volume 2), and say that my girlfriend's mum is all _about_ 'old school'. 



"Enough heart-blessing!" -- Ray Stevens (The Dooright Family)




What.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know what odd people y'all have been around but I can assure you it is not rude or bad manners to eat with whatever hand you choose. I have travelled far and wide across this country and have never heard of such a thing. Truthfully no one gives a fat rat's ass how you eat as long as you're not snagging it from their plate.




Why do I get the feeling that this information was sho-nuff 'sure enough'?


Be a fact, I get that feeling.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> From what I've noticed, Americans seem to eat more things with their hands (e.g., fried chicken) than Europeans do.



You should see my Dutch relatives eat a hamburger: Knife and fork.

Not so much the current generation, but my girlfriend isn't the only one whose family is 'old school'. 




Loopy, do your thing your way. We North Americans tend to think the English know the classy way to do anything, anyway. Work it.


----------



## agouderia (Apr 22, 2017)

Now this is an issue I have helluva lot of experience with in the transatlantic context.



FreeThinker said:


> In the States, it's considered bad manners to eat from a fork in your left hand. When you're done cutting something (usually with knife in right hand and fork in left), you are expected to switch the fork to your right hand before taking a bite.





LeoGibson said:


> Truthfully no one gives a fat rat's ass how you eat as long as you're not snagging it from their plate.



Both are true from my experience.

"Good manners" in the US is indeed to first cut things and then eat them with your fork in the right hand. (As is by the way not putting you spoon fully in your mouth when eating soup, but sipping from the side).

But these etiquette rules are no big issue in the US - and it is very unlikely being called out on them.

In Europe - despite differences from country to country, the basics are the same - table manners matter. They are one of the first distinctions on how "civilized" you are. And partially they also have to do with the fact, that hunger and rationing still subconsciously exist in collective memory, making food a more valuable item that needs to be handled with care.

So Loopy's parent did the right thing and thaught her to eat with knife-right hand and fork-left-hand.

I once witnessed a scene in a Brussels restaurant (so not Paris!), where the chef kicked an American NATO guy out of his restaurant. He had cut up his meat - and also mushed it up with sauce and vegetables - to then eat it only with his fork. On kicking him out, the chef stated that the guy's way of eating showed "no respect for the food and for his work as chef".


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 22, 2017)

Reminds me of a joke I heard of an American serviceman on a crowded train in England. He couldn't find a seat anywhere on the train, but one seat held a very small dog belonging to a very snooty woman. 

The serviceman asks the lady if he could have that seat. The lady replies, "No. My Fifi is using it. Find another."

So the serviceman walks the length of the train again, looking in vain for an open seat. He finds himself back at the seat with the dog.

"Please Ma'am," says the soldier "I have been all up and down this train, there are no other seats. I'm very tired, please may I use that seat?"

The lady looks him up and down, sniffs, and just says "No." in her haughtiest voice.

The serviceman thinks a moment, then opens the window, chucks the dog out and sits down. The lady starts screaming but he just ignores her. 

An older English gentleman, watching this whole interaction, leans across the aisle to say to the soldier, 

"I say, you Americans do everything backwards. You drive on the wrong side of the road, you use your knife and fork with the wrong hands, and now you've gone and thrown the wrong bitch out the window."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> You should see my Dutch relatives eat a hamburger: Knife and fork.
> 
> Not so much the current generation, but my girlfriend isn't the only one whose family is 'old school'.
> 
> Loopy, do your thing your way. We North Americans tend to think the English know the classy way to do anything, anyway. Work it.




It's been my experience that English folk with the way they speak and do things will be as much of a fascination to the Americans as we are to them. Kind of fascinating to see that people think we care so much about the knife/fork thing....when I tend to think most of the world sees us as a little boorish. But then again, I'm definitely "working class" American...family never had time to worry about such nonsense. We worry about employment and paying bills and such. Seems way more important than judging how someone cuts their meat. 

Stop worrying about the little things Loop and enjoy your trip. (I always keep my fork in my right hand btw...and always will)

Welcome to America  Glad to have you!

BTW Andrew, I have traumatized a few folk when I sometimes use a knife and fork to eat a piece of pizza. Especially the Jersey folks- you're supposed to "fold" your slice to eat it. Kind of ruins the taste for me. "Real Italians" and all their pizza shops up in Jersey...kind of laid down the law of eating pizza there, I suppose. 
I really want to know how the Chicago people prefer to eat the deep dish pizza....






LumpySmile said:


> Reminds me of a joke I heard of an American serviceman on a crowded train in England. He couldn't find a seat anywhere on the train, but one seat held a very small dog belonging to a very snooty woman.
> 
> The serviceman asks the lady if he could have that seat. The lady replies, "No. My Fifi is using it. Find another."
> 
> ...


Awesomeness :bow: :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Now this is an issue I have helluva lot of experience with in the transatlantic context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Far as the soup thing goes, I've always been told to actually USE the spoon (as opposed to picking up the bowl and drinking out of it) and not to "slurp". My mother is the child of English & Scottish immigrants. Not making rude noises (don't let your straw make that noise when you hit the bottom of your drink)was always a bigger deal than how you held the silverware. 
She did say that her Mom was superstitious about laying the silverware on the plate "criss crossed". Her mom would slap her for that....hence, it is something I still won't do....lay my knife/fork crisscrossed. Odd how things from the other side of the world turn out, eh?

Main thing Loop may need to remember is that we're a "melting pot" here. SO many difficult cultures merged together...what's "important" to one group of people may go unnoticed by others.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 22, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> As I sit eating in a restaurant in Florida, it occurs to me you should be aware of another American peculiarity.
> 
> In the States, it's considered bad manners to eat from a fork in your left hand. When you're done cutting something (usually with knife in right hand and fork in left), you are expected to switch the fork to your right hand before taking a bite.
> 
> Seriously, it's a thing here.



Really? Is this an east coast thing?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2017)

bigmac said:


> Really? Is this an east coast thing?



I have no idea. I just know I've gotten the hairy eyeball on a few occasions, be it in Southern Tennessee, Western Alabama, and some other places that I can't recall, as well as having visiting Americans comment on it in Canada. 

This wasn't meant as a warning to our jet-setting Loop, so much as something that may strike her as odd should she observe it.


----------



## lille (Apr 25, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> I have no idea. I just know I've gotten the hairy eyeball on a few occasions, be it in Southern Tennessee, Western Alabama, and some other places that I can't recall, as well as having visiting Americans comment on it in Canada.
> 
> This wasn't meant as a warning to our jet-setting Loop, so much as something that may strike her as odd should she observe it.




I've never heard of it being rude, just not what you usually see.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 25, 2017)

I always fork with my left hand. No one has ever given it a look that I've noticed.


----------



## loopytheone (May 18, 2017)

I am here with my little fatty and he is perfect. <3 i have already poked all the chub, and its cute to be around someone that makes me feel thin. :3


----------



## rabbitislove (May 18, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> i am here with my little fatty and he is perfect. <3 i have already poked all the chub, and its cute to be around someone that makes me feel thin. :3



yayyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Leem (May 18, 2017)

Happy dance for loops hope you have a great time chubbing around.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 19, 2017)

Leem said:


> Happy dance for loops hope you have a great time chubbing around.



Can I borrow the phrase "chubbing around?"


----------



## loopytheone (May 19, 2017)

Leem said:


> Happy dance for loops hope you have a great time chubbing around.



Chubbing around is the perfect word for it! I have squished all the chub and determined him to be a little fatty. :3 10/10, would always cuddle.


----------



## loopytheone (May 26, 2017)

So, I'm back home from America and totally buzzed after having the time of my life there! I wanna ramble on and on about my experiences so feel free to ask me anything! 

Also, I feel like everything we ate this week is worthy of note for the sheer unbridled gluttony:


4 days worth of breakfast buffet
4 large pizzas
3 family sized bags of crisps
1 chinese takeout
3 'nutella bomb' pastries
2 big burger meals, complete with giant ice cream
2 more giant tubs of ice cream
2 footlong subs with cookies and crisps
1 helping of bakery food
2 family packets of chocolate
1 family bag of pretzels
>4 litres of soda
2 smoothies/milkshakes

Not to mention all the food eaten at the airport etc etc. Most glorious week of my life.


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2017)

My goodness, glad you still fit in your clothes for the trip home after all of that!

And so happy that you had a good trip


----------



## loopytheone (May 26, 2017)

Obligatory cute/funny couple pics~!


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Obligatory cute/funny couple pics~!



 and some more characters


----------



## Leem (May 26, 2017)

Great shots. Did you have some Chicago style pizza?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (May 26, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Obligatory cute/funny couple pics~!



You mean *LUCKY* couple pics!


----------



## loopytheone (May 26, 2017)

Leem said:


> Great shots. Did you have some Chicago style pizza?



I did indeed! It was very good! Very rich, but very nice too. :happy:


----------



## Anjula (May 27, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Obligatory cute/funny couple pics~!



You guys are SO cute!


----------



## HereticFA (May 30, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> So, I'm back home from America and totally buzzed after having the time of my life there! I wanna ramble on and on about my experiences so feel free to ask me anything!
> 
> Also, I feel like everything we ate this week is worthy of note for the sheer unbridled gluttony:
> 
> ...


In other words, a pretty standard week for food for many here in the US. If you think that's gluttonous, you should see some of the "Taste of <city>" events, or a major State Fair. Those can lead to some Serious Eating in a day. 

I'm glad you had a great time. And I second Tad's comment about the clothes. I didn't see your post about coming for a visit until after you'd left home or I'd have warned you to pack your loose clothes. Traveling the US can be a broadening experience. :eat1: 

View attachment Travel_Broadens-sm.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2017)

Where are you having the breakfast buffet at Loop? Must be good if you keep going back!


----------



## loopytheone (May 31, 2017)

HereticFA said:


> In other words, a pretty standard week for food for many here in the US. If you think that's gluttonous, you should see some of the "Taste of <city>" events, or a major State Fair. Those can lead to some Serious Eating in a day.
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time. And I second Tad's comment about the clothes. I didn't see your post about coming for a visit until after you'd left home or I'd have warned you to pack your loose clothes. Traveling the US can be a broadening experience. :eat1:



Hahaha, if this is standard then I'm not surprised so many americans are big!  The food was super rich and I was totally full all the time, which is unusual for me. I'm normally that person who is constantly hungry!

I have gained some weight, hah! I was only gone for a week but I spent most of it lounging around in the hotel bed and eating so I suppose it is to be expected. I tried on a pair of trousers that fit fine before I left and I was a little afraid they would rip now if I sat down in them!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where are you having the breakfast buffet at Loop? Must be good if you keep going back!



It was just at the hotel! We stayed at the Crowne Plaza in Rosemont and it was really good. I got to try french toast!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 31, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I got to try french toast!



...you've never had it???

sorry, it's so standard here its like saying "I got to try potatos!"


----------



## loopytheone (May 31, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...you've never had it???
> 
> sorry, it's so standard here its like saying "I got to try potatos!"



I'm british, we tend not to have a lot of french things over here on principal.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 31, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I'm british, we tend not to have a lot of french things over here on principal.




Haha it isn't french. Thats just what we call all ethnic food here =p


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2017)

Perhaps you encountered an 'English muffin' there as well.


----------



## loopytheone (May 31, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Perhaps you encountered an 'English muffin' there as well.



I heard the term and was scared and avoided it.


----------



## djudex (May 31, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I heard the term and was scared and avoided it.



They're just crumpets, I don't know why they changed the name, crumpet sounds much better!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 31, 2017)

djudex said:


> I don't know why they changed the name, crumpet sounds much better!



To me, 'crumpet' sounds like a Fiat that lost an argument with a semi.


----------



## Tad (May 31, 2017)

An english muffin is not a crumpet! At least around here it isn't -- crumpets are full of holes on top, english muffin is more bread-like, usually split in half to be consumed while crumpets are done in one piece.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 31, 2017)

I don't think I have ever had a crumpet and i feel like that should be remediated at some point... i don't think i have ever seen one!


----------



## djudex (May 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> An english muffin is not a crumpet! At least around here it isn't -- crumpets are full of holes on top, english muffin is more bread-like, usually split in half to be consumed while crumpets are done in one piece.



English muff 







Crumpet






Seems pretty close to me. Yeah you split one in half and the other comes naturally cratered on top but pretty much samies.


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 1, 2017)

I've had crumpets and they were quite different from English muffins. Crumpets taste almost like pancakes, moist and sweet. Not at all like English muffins which are basically bread.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 1, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I'm british, we tend not to have a lot of french things over here on principal.



It's not French - it's just the North American name for an age old recipe dating back to Roman times for using up leftover bread.

The French name is_ "pain perdu"_, the Italian _"pane pavese"_ and in German it's _"arme Ritter"_ - the translation of which _"poor knights (of Windsor)"_ is actually the term you will find in traditional British English cook books. 
Somewhere down the line, the UK lost the tradition of frugal home-cooking.

Excellent by the way is the Italian version of not doing the toast sweet, but salty with a grated Parmesan batter.


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 1, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> I've had crumpets and they were quite different from English muffins. Crumpets taste almost like pancakes, moist and sweet. Not at all like English muffins which are basically bread.


I think the English muffin dough has been kneaded which develops the gluten and gives them their chewy texture compared to the crumpet.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 3, 2017)

agouderia said:


> It's not French - it's just the North American name for an age old recipe dating back to Roman times for using up leftover bread.
> 
> The French name is_ "pain perdu"_, the Italian _"pane pavese"_ and in German it's _"arme Ritter"_ - the translation of which _"poor knights (of Windsor)"_ is actually the term you will find in traditional British English cook books.
> Somewhere down the line, the UK lost the tradition of frugal home-cooking.


Here in Canada, the French name for _'French Toast'_ is _'Toast Allemande'.

_But food names change as you change regions and countries, always. Just like 'Canadian bacon' is unknown in Canada.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 4, 2017)

Never heard that name for French Toast around the Golden Triangle. 

True about the Canadian Bacon. Around here it's usually called peameal bacon or peameal ham. I'm not sure if it's the same as back bacon.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 5, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Never heard that name for French Toast around the Golden Triangle.



It may be a Quebec/Acadia/Eastern Ontario name, then. Acadian and Quebecois have lots of words that don't exist in 'Le Francais Internationale'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2017)

Something truly "All-American" from McDonalds:






An English muffin with an egg, Canadian Bacon and....American cheese


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2017)

I still don't quite understand what is meant by "American cheese." Obviously not just any cheese made in the USA (or in NA or SA!) -- I assume it is a particular type of cheese, so why such a generic name?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2017)

Tad said:


> I still don't quite understand what is meant by "American cheese." Obviously not just any cheese made in the USA (or in NA or SA!) -- I assume it is a particular type of cheese, so why such a generic name?



American cheese isn't my fave cheese- I'm more of a cheddar gal myself but I found an article that may help you understand it. 




> Mais non! American cheese is not cheese! the cheese police cry out. And they have a point. American cheese—even the "fancy" stuff you can get sliced at the deli counter—is not exactly cheese. But here's the thing. Saying "American cheese is not cheese" is like saying "meatloaf is not meat." Just as meatloaf is a product that is made by blending real meat with texture- and flavor-altering ingredients, so American cheese is a product made by blending real cheese with texture- and flavor-altering ingredients. In fact, percentage-wise, there's a good chance that there's more milk and cheese in your American cheese slices than there is meat in your meatloaf!]



http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/07/whats-really-in-american-cheese.html

I do have to say though, that an ex-boyfriend showed me how to make the best grilled cheese sandwiches...with part of the secret being two slices of "real" American cheese and a cast iron skillet. Make it down my way someday Tad and I will show you how it's done


----------



## agouderia (Jun 6, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Something truly "All-American" from McDonalds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tad said:


> I still don't quite understand what is meant by "American cheese." Obviously not just any cheese made in the USA (or in NA or SA!) -- I assume it is a particular type of cheese, so why such a generic name?



American cheese = processed food

That's the essence also of GF's description quote. And it not only refers to Cheese Wizz

Cheese has a clear definition. It is a natural product made of milk, salt and bacteria - period. Maybe other natural ingredients - herbs, peppers, spices - for certain specialties, but that's it.

Now I'm not claiming that other countries don't have processed food claiming to be cheese -they all do. But the US has no indigenous cheese, "invented" and cultivated in the country. 
Of course there are specialty dairies, many of them organic that make very decent cheeses. But they're all re-building some European cheeses - like Cheddar ;-). And they play only a very limited role on the US "cheese" market.


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2017)

There is at least one cheese of American origin, Monterey Jack. When it first started appearing up here I thought it was another code name for a processed cheese product, but a bit of research turned up that it is fact real cheese, granted that its origins were from a Mexican monastery that ended up in California when the US took over the west.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 6, 2017)

Tad said:


> There is at least one cheese of American origin, Monterey Jack. When it first started appearing up here I thought it was another code name for a processed cheese product, but a bit of research turned up that it is fact real cheese, granted that its origins were from a Mexican monastery that ended up in California when the US took over the west.



See - you're contradicting yourself. 

Monterey Jack is indeed the only cheese with its own real American name.

But as you already point to its origin from Spanish monks - Monterey Jack (young) is nothing other than the emigrated brother of Mahòn respectively Manchego (old) cheese from the old world ....

Don't argue cheese with me


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2017)

By that logic a lot of regional cheeses would lose their names, I think? Since in many cases it was the same basic cheese that changed its name as it moved between cultures.

And when it comes to cheese, I'm far from a purist, being more of a "I like what I like" type. (I like very old cheddar from this dairy, but not from that one. Does that mean I do or don't like very old cheddar? Or is one or the other more 'authentic' than the other? I tend not to worry about such questions, and just buy the one that I know I like). So no, I won't try to argue cheese with you, not having the more formal knowledge in the field.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2017)

Yet another debate within this thread?

_Quelle fromage..._


----------



## LumpySmile (Jun 9, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> Yet another debate within this thread?
> 
> _Quelle fromage..._



Loopy sure knows how to stir the pot, doesn't she?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 9, 2017)

That just makes me want "Fromage Loopy"


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jun 9, 2017)

agouderia said:


> American cheese = processed food
> 
> That's the essence also of GF's description quote. And it not only refers to Cheese Wizz
> 
> ...



(At least in Michigan and Ohio) Not all American Cheese is what is usually called "processed food" (truth be known, cheese itself is one of the first processed foods, we just don't acknowledge that since the process goes back about 1,000 years)

A better definition of American Cheese would be "mild cheddar". American Cheese can be a true cheese (in which case it is usually sliced, but not with each slice individually wrapped), or American Process Cheese Food (which contains other dairy ingredients, and each slice is individually wrapped, because slices of APCF stacked together would otherwise unite into a single block) Truth be known, APCF is healthier (as it has less fat). APCF is usually about two-thirds the price of American Cheese.

Cheese Whiz is a different thing, it is knife-spreadable and is sharper than American Cheese.

There are also "American slices", a combination of dairy ingredients, vegetable oils and processed protein that can't be called cheese. It is even lower in calories and even cheaper than APCF. It is a sad substitute for cheese, especially If you try to use it as a melted topping (e.g. for Nachos or pizza).


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 10, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Loopy sure knows how to stir the pot, doesn't she?



No kidding!

I mean, was it really necessary for her to bring up the War of 1812, which hand to hold your fork in, and English muffins?

Such a kerfuffle.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 10, 2017)

FreeThinker said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I mean, was it really necessary for her to bring up the War of 1812, which hand to hold your fork in, and English muffins?
> 
> Such a kerfuffle.



I know, right? I'm so controversial, I should moderate myself.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 10, 2017)

RabbitScorpion said:


> (truth be known, cheese itself is one of the first processed foods, we just don't acknowledge that since the process goes back about 1,000 years)



It goes back a lot further: Homer mentions cheese in the _Iliad_, which was composed around 750-700 BCE.

"Cheese: milk's leap towards immortality."
-- H. L. Mencken


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2017)

RabbitScorpion said:


> (At least in Michigan and Ohio) Not all American Cheese is what is usually called "processed food" (truth be known, cheese itself is one of the first processed foods, we just don't acknowledge that since the process goes back about 1,000 years)
> 
> A better definition of American Cheese would be "mild cheddar". American Cheese can be a true cheese (in which case it is usually sliced, but not with each slice individually wrapped), or American Process Cheese Food (which contains other dairy ingredients, and each slice is individually wrapped, because slices of APCF stacked together would otherwise unite into a single block) Truth be known, APCF is healthier (as it has less fat). APCF is usually about two-thirds the price of American Cheese.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this....I tend to only buy "real" cheese...as in the package cannot be labeled "cheese food" (which means a big difference in taste.). American cheese does come labeled as actual cheese and cheese food.

The cheese that McDonalds uses (such as on that Egg McMuffin above) has always seemed like real American- thicker in texture and tastes much better melted. 

American cheese on nachos is a sacrilegious suggestion- bite your tongue 

I don't even consider cheese whiz as a cheese- more of a junk food for parties*shrugs*


----------



## agouderia (Jun 12, 2017)

RabbitScorpion said:


> (At least in Michigan and Ohio) Not all American Cheese is what is usually called "processed food" (truth be known, cheese itself is one of the first processed foods, )



My point was mainly that there is no indigenous American cheese, meaning real cheese made out of milk, salt and its own bacterial culture and ripening process.

Having grown up in the Midwest, of course I know there are nice small dairies around that make good own Cheddar or Emmental. 
But that in essence means they are recreating an English or Swiss cheese.

It baffles me that with such good milk as basic ingredient (I drink milk in the US, never in Europe because I hate the taste), nobody ever went ahead to create real cheese with its own bacterial culture and ripening process.

The US supplied the world with many great inventions - why not with own decent cheese???


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 12, 2017)

agouderia said:


> The US supplied the world with many great inventions - why not with own decent cheese???


Too much 'prior art' and no new pathogens worthy of cheese making.


----------

